# Crispy critter... Mr Crispy?



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, I started out planning on some plain-old corpsing... I think I may end up taking a shortcut and leaving this guy looking like a burnt-up napalm victim. The black paint was originally just going to be an undercoat. Looks slick the way it is though 










I might still paint some highlights or something. Just not sure what would work best.

I just installed the eyes tonight.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Scary! Really nice job.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like that, I don't think I have seen anything quite like that before.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

He's very WELL DONE.

God, I love puns.

Looks great.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Maybe just a touch of gray here and there for soot? Maybe some talc?

I really like the looks of that.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Mr. Crispy? how about Snap, Crackle, or Pop? 
I think some well placed drybrushing will really set it off....nice job!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice twist NecroBones.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, I thought about a little grey, maybe even some red. I might lightly spray in some red, then dry-brush with a dark grey or something. This might work. And if I hate it, I can always spray black over it again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good, absolutely ad some highlights.
Gives dimension to your prop.

Depending on you lighting.... you may want to set it up with the lighting that you are going to use and try different colors until you get what you want?


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh yeah. Some streaked red to look like the burt skin is peeling away from the tissue underneath. GROSS.............yet pleasing to me.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

I think he needs a Santa hat, like someone forgot to put out the fire on Christmas Eve. Whoops!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

chubacabra said:


> I think he needs a Santa hat, like someone forgot to put out the fire on Christmas Eve. Whoops!


Hah, my buckies are no strangers to santa hats...










Hmmm... ideas...


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Very well done. how did you get him to look all bubbly?


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I mashed a bunch of great-stuff all over him, and came back and messed with it some more before it solidified. It left some parts bubbly and others more clumpy. Pretty good effect, I think.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Amazingly executed, I think I might do something like this for a war set up or something. After Halloween, I'll probably put him in my room holding my PS2 controller until I wish to play it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good ..
maybe some dark browns and rust color instead of red since it is all burnt.
maybe some silver grey for ashened areas
but that's a good idea with the lighting check as FE mentioned


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

NecroBones said:


> I mashed a bunch of great-stuff all over him, and came back and messed with it some more before it solidified. It left some parts bubbly and others more clumpy. Pretty good effect, I think.


I have a picture during the foam-mashing:








(zoom)

Pretty easy, actually... the trick is to use disposable gloves.

I may try a wash with Burnt Umber or another brown (burnt umber might be too dark over black, but worth a shot), and really get it into the crevices. I'm afraid to lighten it too much, since I like the black-burnt look.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Impressive, I think I'll have to make myself a Mr. Crispy using a Blucky. You should make another one and put him in a torn up commando costume. Commander Crispy


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I've now done a wash with medium-grey, making it more ash like. Here's the before and after:

Before:







(zoom)

After:







(zoom)


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

i like it...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think it is definately more ashlike in the 2nd photo.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I think it is definately more ashlike in the 2nd photo.


Yep, the difference in the pictures is subtle, but more obvious in person. It now has a pretty dusty/ashy appearance close-up.

I also dry-brushed a little antique-white on the teeth and exposed ribs in the center, just slightly, to make them pop out a little. You can see that a little in the second photo too.

I'm kinda thinking he's a good angry crematorium-escapee... haha


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

"I paid good money for that nose job and you just messed it all up RAGH!"


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

He looks great, although a bit like someone who tried to only light up 3 twinkle lights with 110 volt AC current. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

bang! tinkle tinkle...


----------

